# Medallurgical Exam of Japanese Fuselages



## Micdrow (Jan 22, 2017)

Short document on the examination of fuselages of Japanese aircraft. Kind of interesting as it gives gauges of metal of different aircraft and composition of the metal.

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 23, 2017)

Very informative to understand the structure.
Thanks for sharing, Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 23, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> Very informative to understand the structure.
> Thanks for sharing, Paul



No problem my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2017)

Very interesting, thank you.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 24, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Very interesting, thank you.



Your welcome!!!


----------

